# Cage Cleaning.



## Tarron (Oct 18, 2017)

Has anyone heard of or used Reptile One Enclosure Sanitier? Would love to know if it is good.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 18, 2017)

but i thought your previous thread was about what use to clean


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 18, 2017)

Back in the good ol day before I found about f10, I was using URS “ultimate cage cleaner” works from what I can tell as in I haven’t had any problems.

Again f10 is literally the best u can get... and it’s like 25$ for a small bottle which will last a few months if not a year+


Don’t know why you are trying to get around f10 as it’s used in veterinary clinics, zoos, private collections etc.


http://www.vetnpetdirect.com.au/F10D


Also stop trying to farm post count, no need to create this new post


----------



## Tarron (Oct 18, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Back in the good ol day before I found about f10, I was using URS “ultimate cage cleaner” works from what I can tell as in I haven’t had any problems.
> 
> Again f10 is literally the best u can get... and it’s like 25$ for a small bottle which will last a few months if not a year+
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to get around it, was just seeing if anyone has used this cleaner.


bluedragon said:


> but i thought your previous thread was about what use to clean


It wasn't all about cleaning


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 18, 2017)

Tarron said:


> Has anyone heard of or used Reptile One Enclosure Sanitier? Would love to know if it is good.


just get the f10 an stop trying to avoid it


----------



## Tarron (Oct 18, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> just get the f10 an stop trying to avoid it


As i just said, i'm not trying to avoid it.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 18, 2017)

Tarron said:


> As i just said, i'm trying to avoid it.


oh ok so you are avoiding


----------



## Tarron (Oct 18, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> oh ok so you are avoiding


Oops I mean I’m not lool


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 19, 2017)

@bluedragon what is it with you and your negative posts, if someone wants to try something you don't agree with it is their prerogative, are you getting a kick back from F10 or something, and so what if he wants to farm post counts, are you the post count police now. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-


----------



## pythonhunter (Oct 19, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with using a reptile cage cleaner products yes f10 is the best product but nothing wrong with a standard reptile cage cleaner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 19, 2017)

You have to realise that ALL of these commercial products are marketed for one reason, profit.
There is no need to use anything other than normal household products for cleaning enclosures.

Yes f10 is a great product but it was designed and produced for vets who potentially need to deal with a range of viruses every day. Are pet animals at home exposed to enough risks to warrant its use?


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 19, 2017)

Very true, P_P. The main reason we use it is for cleaning "messes" in an ongoing tank, due to its low odour.


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 19, 2017)

We use vinegar for cleaning glass enclosures and it works wonders. But we also follow up with f10, just to be sure any nasties have been dealt with.


----------



## Wokka (Oct 19, 2017)

What do you use to clean yourself and surrounds? You are probably exposed to far more different environments, than a snake in it own cage, as you come in contact with many other forms of life and environments. Snakes are hardy creatures. You don't need products with fancy names and claims.On a lighter note some called ultimate sounds better than a name with just numbers.


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 19, 2017)

Golly gee the negative train has hit APS this week.

The benefit of f10 is it can be mixed in a range of strengths that can be skin safe, and not need to be rinsed from the enclosure.


Beyond that,
Use non scented cleaning products for the cage like plain bleach for more soiled areas, and vinegar as above for a quick wipe. Let air out to reduce smell and the fumes of bleach.


For your hands,
Regular soap or for convenience just normal alcohol sanitiser in a pump bottle by the enclosure (I just use the cheapest available, it's much cheaper at a discount chemist or cheap store than the supermarket). This is what nurses use in hospitals, no need to doubt it's effectiveness.
It is important that it is only used when your hands are not soiled with dirt etc. It will only kill bugs on otherwise "clean" hands.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 19, 2017)

I usually just use warm water to clean enclosures. I only use disinfectants if I'm swapping inhabitants or if I have cause to believe that it's actually needed.


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 19, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I usually just use warm water to clean enclosures. I only use disinfectants if I'm swapping inhabitants or if I have cause to believe that it's actually needed.



Good point.
Adding to this it depends what your substrate is.
Does it soak up liquid from a fresh poop or torn rat, or does it soak through it and leave some residue on the enclosure.
If it soaks it all up, you'd just change the substrate and do a deep clean every now and then.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 19, 2017)

vampstorso said:


> Golly gee the negative train has hit APS this week.



Nothing negative here that I can see at all. Using vet strength cleaner all the time is akin to all the problems we have with kids and allergies these days. (Never allowed to touch dirt growing up these days. Anti bacterial everything, its all codswallop). Allow the animals to come into contact with basic bacteria as they would in the wild, it certainly won't kill them.


----------



## MANNING (Oct 19, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Using vet strength cleaner all the time is akin to all the problems we have with kids and allergies these days. (Never allowed to touch dirt growing up these days. Anti bacterial everything, its all codswallop). Allow the animals to come into contact with basic bacteria as they would in the wild, it certainly won't kill them.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 19, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Nothing negative here that I can see at all. Using vet strength cleaner all the time is akin to all the problems we have with kids and allergies these days. (Never allowed to touch dirt growing up these days. Anti bacterial everything, its all codswallop). Allow the animals to come into contact with basic bacteria as they would in the wild, it certainly won't kill them.


That’s why there’s different strengths that they give you for different purposes, very diluted is for every day cage cleans 5ml:1l (if that’s what you want) some In between dilution ratios

Then there’s super strong ratios they use for stuff like quarantining when bringing in animals from across the world

And there’s stuff In between to kill anything that an animal may have left behind at like a vets

You shouldn’t need to use vet strength all the time, maybe when buying an enclosure off someone, once over strong spray, then back to daily spray ratios even if not doing daily cleans


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 19, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> That’s why there’s different strengths that they give you for different purposes, very diluted is for every day cage cleans 5ml:1l (if that’s what you want) some In between dilution ratios
> 
> Then there’s super strong ratios they use for stuff like quarantining when bringing in animals from across the world
> 
> ...



You just don't get it. Its a bit like using a shotgun as a fly swatter. You get the fly but do more damage than good. Dont care what anyone says the the fact is this product is NOT a requirement for the typical hobbyist or even a breeder who practices good hygiene/quarantine standards. End of. You can argue/disagree all you want but I'm over all the hype for a product that no one needs. You want to waste your money then go for it, stop giving advise to people when they don't actually need it.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 19, 2017)

So that's where I left the soapbox.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 19, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> So that's where I left the soapbox.



Sorry mate I tried to stay off mine tonight but it had to be said. And its not just you Bl69aze, its an every day thing that this product is being pushed on the hobbyist without any genuine need for it IN MY OPINION as a non degree qualified vet, but as a reptile keeper/breeder for more years than I care to mention.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 19, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> You just don't get it. Its a bit like using a shotgun as a fly swatter. You get the fly but do more damage than good. Dont care what anyone says the the fact is this product is NOT a requirement for the typical hobbyist or even a breeder who practices good hygiene/quarantine standards. End of. You can argue/disagree all you want but I'm over all the hype for a product that no one needs. You want to waste your money then go for it, stop giving advise to people when they don't actually need it.


savage. but well said i just use vinegar mixed with water


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 20, 2017)

The way people obsess with cleanliness these days, it reminds me of Jamie's post in regards to branches. The bush hasn't been drenched in F10 periodically and yet, somehow, reptiles are still here and going strong (minus the issues of habitat destruction and feral pests of course).



pythoninfinite said:


> I send mine to Lucas Heights Nuclear facility so they can be bombarded by gamma rays, then I roast them in the oven at 300C for about 36 hours, after which I freeze them for about 8 years, then they're so weak I have to throw them out...
> 
> Jamie


----------



## Harry89 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm only quite new, so inexperience is my thing... However I use either water or f10 depending on what I'm hoping to achieve. f10 always for a new enclosure (or second hand as most of mine are) and for full tank clean out and substrate replacements. Other than that, just water and a paper towel, it's only their mess after all. I use f10 for full cleans in case anything is brought in from outside between those full cleans because, I use natural branches, have potted plants in my enclosures and my Roughie spends time outside for some UV exposure on weekends so there is always a chance of long term growth of nasties in his home. They need some exposure or they will not have an immune system, like humans, but it doesn't hurt to give a full overhaul every so often, like a 'Spring Clean' if you will. Besides, the best time to clean out all the enclosures is when I am home with a cold or something and can't do much else, so I clean my hands, tub up each reptile, empty out and scrub all enclosures with the f10 (killing all their, the foreign and MY germs too) before re homing them all again and lying down for a nap.

In conclusion, it's all about the application for the product and it's responsible use to avoid the issues of poor husbandry, 'too much vs not enough'. Just a noob opinion though...


----------

